# we are hiring hobbyists!



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

Aquatic Escapes Aquariums Inc. currently has a part time and a full time position for an aquarium maintenance technician to care for our client's residential and commercial aquariums.

Monday to friday, 9-5, salary basis. Work truck, phone, staff clothing provided plus added perks like discounts at our suppliers. Freshwater and saltwater aquarium knowledge preferred, plumbing and equipment knowledge an asset. Training also provided. Must have drivers license in good standing, good customer service skills and a good eye for detail.

If you love aquariums this jobs for you! Please forward your cover letter and resume to [email protected]

thank you

R.
____


----------

